# ie und mozilla ff - hp wird verschieden angezeigt



## das_element (26. Februar 2005)

hoi,
ich habe jetzt eine hp für unsern clan gemacht
und oben in der mitte ein logo eingefügt.
wenn ich diese seite nun mit dem IE betrachte, dann sieht alles aus wie gewollt
wenn ich diese seite mit dem Mozilla ff anschaue, dann ist das logo in die mitte der seite verschoben worden.
ich weiß nicht weiter  

ps: wem die page nicht gefällt, dem sei gesagt dass sie nur übergangsweise ist
und wem das nicht genügt, von dem will ich gar keine antwort   
LINK ZUR SITE FOLGT SOBALD ICH WEBSPACE HAB.

mfg
h4ck


----------



## cameeel (26. Februar 2005)

Also das mit dem Webspace ist ne Sache von 5 Minuten, schau einfach mal bei www.funpic.de vorbei, ist kostenlos und unterstützt PHP und MySQL!

  Wenn du dich dort nicht registrieren willst kannst solang ja mal den Quellcode schicken..

  MfG
  Philipp Langer


----------



## das_element (26. Februar 2005)

<html>
<head>
<title>no.experience</title>
<link href="style.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css">
<META NAME="Title" CONTENT="stern"> 
<META NAME="Author" CONTENT="Stefan Surkamp"> 
<META NAME="Publisher" CONTENT="Stefan Surkamp"> 
<META NAME="Copyright" CONTENT="(C) Stefan Surkamp"> 
<META NAME="Keywords" CONTENT="stern"> 
<META NAME="Description" CONTENT="stern"> 
<META NAME="Abstract" CONTENT="stern"> 
<META NAME="Robots" CONTENT="INDEX,FOLLOW"> 
<META NAME="Language" CONTENT="Deutsch"> 
</head>
<body>

<table border="0" bordercolor="red" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" width="100%" height="100%" bgcolor="#004400">
<tr>
<td width="17%">
<br><img src="list.gif" target="main"> <b>News:.</b>
<br><a href="news.html" target="main">News</a>
<br>
<br><img src="list.gif"> <b>Member:.</b>
<br><a href="member.html" target="main">Memberlist</a>
<br><a href="kalender/april.html" target="_blank">Kalender</a>
<br>
<br><img src="list.gif"> <b>Downloads:.</b>
<br><a href="d_programme.html" target="main">Programme</a>
<br><a href="d_maps.html" target="main">Maps</a>
<br><a href="d_demoscreen.html" target="main">Demos/Screens</a>
<br><a href="d_sonstiges.html" target="main">Sonstiges</a>
<br>
<br><img src="list.gif"> <b>Regeln:.</b>
<br><a href="r_allgemein.html" target="main">Allgemein</a>
<br><a href="r_forum.html" target="main">Forum</a>
<br><a href="r_server.html" target="main">Server</a>
<br>
<br><img src="list.gif"> <b>Wars:.</b>
<br><a href="join.php" target="main">Join us</a>
<br><a href="fight.php" target="main">Fight us</a>
<br><a href="w_last.html" target="main">Last Wars</a>
<br><a href="w_archiv.html" target="main">War Archiv</a>
<br>
<br><img src="list.gif"> <b>Community:.</b>
<br><a href="#" target="main">Forum</a>
<br><a href="#" target="main">Poll</a>
<br><a href="#" target="main">Guestbook</a>
<br>
<br><img src=list.gif><b>Infos:.</b>
<br><a href="impressum.html" target="main">Impressum</a>
</td>
<td>
<center>
<table height="100%">
<tr><td height="15%"><center><img src="logo.gif"></center></td></tr>
<tr>
<td>
<center>
<iframe height="100%" width="100%" frameborder="0" src="news.html" name="main"></iframe>
</center>
</td></tr>

</table>
</center>
</td>

<td width="17%">
<center>
<table border="1" bordercolor="black" width="80%" background="bg.bmp" cellpadding="0" bgcolor="#888888">
<tr><td bgcolor="#444444">
<center><b>.:Last Wars</b></center>
</td></tr>
<tr><td bgcolor="#444444">
<font color="#990000">vs. n4m3 erge - bnis</font>
<br>
<font color="#ffcc00">vs. n4m3 erge - bnis</font>
<br>
<font color="#009900">vs. n4m3 erge - bnis</font>
</td></tr>
</table>

<br><br><br>

<table border="1" bordercolor="black" width="80%" background="bg.bmp" cellpadding="0" bgcolor="#888888">
<tr><td bgcolor="#444444">
<center><b>.artner</b></center>
</td></tr>
<tr><td bgcolor="#444444">
<center>
<a href="http://www.l4gs.de" target=_blank><img src="l4gs.gif"></a>
<br><br>
<a href="http://www.gamergegengewalt.de" target=_blank><img src="g3.gif"></a>
</center>
</td></tr>
</table>

<br><br><br>

<table border="1" bordercolor="black" width="80%" background="bg.bmp" cellpadding="0" bgcolor="#888888">
<tr><td bgcolor="#444444">
<center><b>.:TS-Server</b></center>
</td></tr>
<tr><td bgcolor="#444444">
IP: <a href="teamspeak://localhost">192.168.0.23</a>
</td></tr>
</table>
</center>
</tr>
</table>

</body>
</html>


----------

